
Rustface: Port of a C++ face detection library to Rust, outperforms the original - atomashpolskiy
https://github.com/atomashpolskiy/rustface#----rustface
======
atomashpolskiy
Rustface is a very straight-forward port of a C++ face detection library,
SeetaFace. I'm pleasantly surprised to see that the Rust version slightly but
stably outperforms the original (by 4-5%).

~~~
topspin
Any insight as to why it's 4-5% faster?

~~~
atomashpolskiy
No idea. Maybe less copying of memory? As far as I remember, C++ may
implicitly copy values on some occasions (like returning from a function or
pushing into a vector), and in Rust non-primitive values are always moved, and
to make an actual copy one has to explicitly opt in by using clone().

